# Shannara



## Heather Myst (Oct 2, 2015)

I just watched the trailer on MTV and I thought it looked great. Hopefully the success of Game of Thrones will lead to more fantasy on television. Is anyone else excited to see to see these books brought to life?


----------



## millymollymo (Oct 3, 2015)

It certainly looks good. I'm waiting until the series reaches us before I get too excited though.
You might like this thread: https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/546595/#post-1889563


----------



## Heather Myst (Oct 4, 2015)

millymollymo,

Thank you for the link. It looks like I was late for the party. 

The Sword of Shannara was one of the first books I read when I was introduced to fantasy and I hope MTV does the story justice. I must say the actor playing Allanon looks nothing like what I had pictured in my mind.


----------



## millymollymo (Oct 4, 2015)

No problem. Brooks has wanted to see Shannara brought to the screen for a long time. I doubt he'll want to disappoint long term fans, just as much as the treatment will bring more readers along.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 4, 2015)

millymollymo said:


> No problem. Brooks has wanted to see Shannara brought to the screen for a long time. I doubt he'll want to disappoint long term fans, just as much as the treatment will bring more readers along.



The preview looks fabulous.


----------



## Wo7f (Oct 4, 2015)

The release date will be revealed this coming week (the 10th I think) at NYCC! So far we only know it's in January 2016.


----------



## Wo7f (Oct 20, 2015)

In case anyone missed it, the release date is January 5th. Not sure what time though. Here is also the new trailer released this month at NYCC...


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks to that video, I've spent the last twenty minutes researching why everything thinks elves have pointed ears. So you don't all have to, here's the result: no one knows for sure.


----------



## Wo7f (Oct 21, 2015)

HareBrain said:


> Thanks to that video, I've spent the last twenty minutes researching why everything thinks elves have pointed ears. So you don't all have to, here's the result: no one knows for sure.


Lol!


----------



## Heather Myst (Oct 28, 2015)

Jan. 5th is not too far away. Thanks Wo7f.


----------



## Wo7f (Nov 23, 2015)

The time for The Shannara Chronicles has been announced! 10pm eastern /9pm central


----------



## MemoryTale (Nov 26, 2015)

Bizarrely I've stumbled on this thread, and this is the book I'm reading at the minute.


----------



## Wo7f (Dec 22, 2015)

*International Information For THE SHANNARA CHRONICLES*
Posted by Shawn Speakman






*The Shannara Chronicles* premieres in the United States on January 5th at 10/9c on MTV!

The United States is not the only place where the new epic fantasy TV series will air though. There are _Shannara_fans all over the world and the show will be featured in many international markets.

Below is a list of those countries and dates/times. This is only a preliminary list, as there are more countries carrying the show. As an example, the United Kingdom is carrying the show but the channel hasn’t announced it yet. When they have, I can post it.

View details below:

*UNITED STATES*
January 5, 2016 | MTV


*FINLAND, DENMARK, SWEDEN, NORWAY*
January 6, 2016 | HBO Nordic

*NEW ZEALAND*
January 6, 2016 | Sky TV

*GERMANY*
January 6, 2016 | Amazon

*KOREA*
January 6, 2016 | AXN

*MIDDLE EAST *
January 6, 2016 | Playco Starz

*BULGARIA*
January 6, 2016 | BTV

*PORTUGAL *
January 11, 2016 | Mov

*FRANCE*
January 12, 2016 | Syfy

*SPAIN*
January 14, 2016 | TNT

*ITALY*
January 15, 2016 | Sky Atlantic

*AUSTRALIA*
January 16, 2016 | Syfy

*POLAND, HUNGARY, ROMANIA, SLOVENIA, CROATIA, BOSNIA-HERCEGOVINA, SERBIA, MACEDONIA, MONTENEGRO, KOSOVO, ALBANIA*
February 1, 2016 | AXN

*UKRAINE*
April 1, 2016 | NovyTV

The most current information available for international releases of *The Shannara Chronicles* is above! There are more international announcments coming soon.

For those of you without cable TV, you will be able to buy season passes to the show on various online platforms. Here are a few: iTunes, Amazon, Vudu. No word on Netflix or Hulu yet.

Keep your eyes on this post, as it will be udpated when new countries and dates/times are announced!

In the meantime, get ready for *The Shannara Chronicles*! And be sure to tell your friends and family about it!

More details soon!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 24, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> In case anyone missed it, the release date is January 5th. Not sure what time though. Here is also the new trailer released this month at NYCC...



It's looks  magnificent and at same time, very dark and nasty . I can't wait to see this one


----------

